

Ask HN: Gravatar-like service for your global profile? - seyz

Would you be interested by a gravatar-like service, but for your full profile
information. Hmmm, why ?<p>Are you tired of filling out forms on several services ? Ok, entering
firstname, lastname, birthday, ... is really not a big deal. But now, suppose
you have to write your developer skills. You write it on Stack Overflow
Careers, on Linkedin, on Geeklist, on Coderwall, on Viadeo, and so on ! It
would be useful to have all these services access to this kind of information
through the same API. Wouldn't be ?<p>Unlike your firstname, lastname, birthday... your developer skills, your
current work, ... are some data that changes regularly. It would be great to
update these kind of information in one place.<p>- Do you think it's a good idea ?
======
eschnou
A great idea, especially if you do it using webfinger + portablecontatcs. This
way you just give your identifier, and your profile is automatically
discovered.

